# Free Knit Unexpected Wrap



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/unexpected


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for the link!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for sharing.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks, pretty wrap


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty,thanks for the link.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Clever idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

This is a lovely wrap.Thank you for the pattern.You have many beautiful patterns on Ravelry and well worth a look.Myself i have had quite a few patterns from you,i find them well explained and nothing that can't be understood.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

I have bookmarked this--very different. A great way to use some of my leftover yarn.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Very pretty! Thank you!


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you for the feedback and support, amudaus! It is good to know the patterns are well explained!

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments! I appreciate all of them!


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

very nice. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

I love the different use of stitch patterns with the intergrated colour tones. Very pretty!xx


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

lovely


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you, Ladies! 
I am not patient to use just one stitch pattern. I will be bored to tears. Using size 6 needles were slow going.


----------

